# Might have a few Duna cages to sell in a few weeks...



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

A friend of mine is giving me some duna hamster cages next week as she's sold all her animals collection and says I can sell these if I like. Just wondering if anyone is after any? I'm asking 30 quid for them though I will go lower (Looked online and they're 70 quid :O) Just need some money to go towards my move! This post is just to see if anyones interested 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

Do you have any pictures??


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

No not yet  I'm only considering selling them cos once I've finished using them, having them here will only tempt me to keep more animals! Once I've finished with them I'll put them up with pictures 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

where do you live?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

the op lives in brighton.


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

oh cool! Well I live in canada! LOL


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

PMSL loooooooooooooooong way away


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> PMSL loooooooooooooooong way away


yep very far away!! jkjkjk I live in MB


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Leetle bit to far there I'm afraid  Sorry!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

What kind of Duna's? I'm looking for a Duna Fun, and would be willing to pay postage.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I'll post some pics when I get them tomorrow  i think they're the hamster size though, I'll post pics and measurements 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> I'll post some pics when I get them tomorrow  i think they're the hamster size though, I'll post pics and measurements
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Thanks  the hammy size is the one I'm looking for to attach to another.


----------

